# Sling-X-Bow: Bullpup version



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have worked some more on the Sling-X-Bow concept. It worked well, but the original one was very loooong, not exactly compact. So I designed a bullpup version!

The shoulder rest is now very close to the pouch release, and the hand grip/trigger is canted so it does not colide with the sliding fork. Also, I simplified the release, no more rollers and only one moving arm. This works great!

I used a simple iron sighting system for now, which really is good enough for shooting distances up to 20 meters. The BOM (bill of materials) is about 10 Euros (13 dollars) for this thing.

Here is the video:






And some pics:


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

this thing is great! u always find simple and effective ways! great respect!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Clever! A side shooter.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

another great design,


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think this design could take slingshot hunting to a whole new level! I hope a major manufacturer sees this design and replicates it!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Aaron Hogan Castings UK would love to help jeorg take this product to its next level will send him a note!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am still not quite satisfied, to be honest. I mean, the weapon works great, but still...

I want two shots, with no additional bulk, and I want it to be detachable into two or three parts, for the backpack.

Then it would surpass any conventional crossbow.

Compact. Powerful. Accurate. Two shots. Cheap ammo. Inexpensive.

A conventional crossbow is "Powerful" and "Accurate", but regarding the other issues, it falls behind.

A successful product needs USPs galore, and that is what I am aiming at. Stay tuned.

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I said why make the 1st one, but this one is a proper hunting slingshot, with it been shorter it is a handy tool, i like it a lot, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing against this design but I have to say I like the first design better...


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

seems fine to me mate! german engineering at its best!


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

As an act of selfless kindness, I am quite prpared to give any preproduction versions of this extensive field testing.







A red dot/reflex sight or long eye relief shotgun scope would suit this just fine., along with a lamp system, this would be a nice bunny bashing rig in the set aside fields and around the tyre dump on one of my shoots.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

The first one looks better ,but this once is much more compact A red dot is surely enough does not need scoop.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joerg, your slingshot mind is starting to get way beyond mere enthusiasm, into fiendish now.









I love it!


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello JoergS, popped in for a visit and what a pleasant surprise to see this machine of yours - especially that unique side mounted trigger system. If you dont mind too much I'd like to use it on my torsion assisted slingshot. I just need to extend my arm brace another foot for a 45" - 50" inch draw. Even though I use still use tubes, I figure a consistant 300fps shot can be had.

I have not been able to shoot much lately as a lung desease has me down to 28% capacity and shooting just a few shots has me pretty much exhausted. Without meaning to seem presumptuous, I'll trade a suggestion or two. For the dual shot - I know your rail is not that thick BUT, perhaps instead of the side mounted fork, a simple straight piece of flat iron on top and bottom to form a fork on both sides would do. Having it swivel in the middle means it could have a simple locking device to hold it in shooting position. In backpack mode the flat irons would simply swivel out of the way so they line up with the rail. A few simple mods to the trigger would allow you to select what side you want to shoot.

For compactness (backpak) the rail where the fork mounted could be made to telescope having a portion slide back and forth and lock in place. The shoulder or stock could swivel sideways like many assault rifles.

What I like most about your set up is the sliding fork though, as it allows one to load the powerband(s) only seconds before aiming and shooting while not having to also load the projectile. This way the bands do not lose their power.

On my end, the ballista bow is on hold and being redesigned. A new startup company called Gearhead Archery beat me to the punch on part of the design. This is unfortunate for me as I have learned they also have a crossbow in the works, so they are also possibly messing wih my manuballista design(s).

Havent been around here much or on youtube so I imagine there is a plethora of new JoergS designs I havent seen yet. Im sure they are all as well thought out as this slingshot rifle machine. Congrats.



JoergS said:


> I am still not quite satisfied, to be honest. I mean, the weapon works great, but still...
> 
> I want two shots, with no additional bulk, and I want it to be detachable into two or three parts, for the backpack.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Warhammer, sorry to hear about your health. May you recover swiftly and completely.

Feel free to use any part of my X-Bow, I post it for purposes like this.

Regarding the two-shooter, a sideways design is the way to go. Only the sideways mount allows you to have both shots hitting about the same spot. The other way would be over/under, but that makes the weapon difficult to hold, so it's a no-no.

The sideways method also allows an undisturbed aiming.

A folding butt stock is not necessary, the bullpup design makes that obsolete.

I will simply mirror the release part, change the trigger system a bit for two shots, and then add another sliding fork with a slight extension so the attachments are level for equal draw length.

For the detachment, I plan to simply cut the tube in one or two spots and devise a connection system. Probably based on two screws. Once you have reached your hunting stand, you simply have to assemble the weapon, no biggie if it takes two minutes to do that.

The weapon must be very inexpensive to make, otherwise the end price is too close to full blown crossbows.

Jörg


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I am still not quite satisfied, to be honest. I mean, the weapon works great, but still...
> 
> I want two shots, with no additional bulk, and I want it to be detachable into two or three parts, for the backpack.
> 
> ...


Well, you could add that "rotating six shooter" to the front. 
Or make it like a double-barreled shotgun, side by side, different triggers.

Paul in Oregon


----------

